# What are your opinions on this game?



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

I was just wondering what peoples opinions are on this game? I see a lot of new stuff being added to the game, but I also hear there's a paywall which I don't fully care for. What do you think of the gameplay over all?


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2021)

I wasn’t a fan of it, honestly. It was fun for a bit, but it got old quick. I thought it could have been better had it been more like the main series games, although those games probably aren’t best suited for mobile. I think Pocket Camp was all that it could be for a spin-off.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 23, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I wasn’t a fan of it, honestly. It was fun for a bit, but it got old quick. I thought it could have been better had it been more like the main series games, although those games probably aren’t best suited for mobile. I think Pocket Camp was all that it could be for a spin-off.


Fqir enough! Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 23, 2021)

I really enjoyed it while I played and kept up with it for a decent amount of months. I think for me it was a great way to keep in touch with friends and enjoy helping each other out to get the items we wanted to create a nice aesthetic. The items are incredibly unique and still the best in the franchise to date, I had high hopes that the game had set the standard for NH items but alas that was not the case. I occasionally still go back on to check on fortune cookies and events but haven't had a ton of time for a while. Hopefully, I can get right back into it in the future. The ACPC players on the tbt discord are amazing and super friendly, it's always fun posting what we got in our 'free cookies' each day. I am not a fan of microtransactions, I was very disappointed when it was introduced to the game and I refuse to ever buy anything in the app. However, this has not hindered the enjoyment of the free game for me. So while it is not a main series game, I think it makes for a very good mobile game.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 23, 2021)

Pocket Camp was the first AC game I played, and I really loved it. New events and goals are updated frequently, and they don't require you to pay anything, which is a really positive feature.

However, there are fortune cookies to get exclusive items, or leaf-ticket only items you can order, which can be a significant paywall to get some of the best/most interesting items.

I stopped playing Pocket Camp when New Horizons came along, and I really love NH, and find it so much better value for money. For some it's really easy to play Pocket Camp without making any RLC transactions, but I get quite tempted! 

I started playing again a few days ago, and I'm enjoying it. The things that I like most about PC are the frequent updates, which keep the game interesting, and the design element. It's really a decorating game, where you have different areas that you can decorate and change as you collect more furniture.

There are other things I really like too though: fishing is much easier in PC, you can unlock new villagers with maps, building up friendship with villagers (which also builds up your own level), Happy Home Academy scores, and there are sign in bonuses.

All in all, I really like it, but there's probably a lot more to do when you're a lower level, which means you might be less tempted by the paywall? Either way, I know there are people who don't purchase anything with RLC, and I think there is plenty to do on PC without paying anything.


----------



## Stikki (Jul 23, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I wasn’t a fan of it, honestly. It was fun for a bit, but it got old quick. I thought it could have been better had it been more like the main series games, although those games probably aren’t best suited for mobile. I think Pocket Camp was all that it could be for a spin-off.


This. I did give it a go before acnh was released, but I just couldn't LOVE it, you know? I stopped playing after a couple of weeks and went back to NL til acnh dropped.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 23, 2021)

I like it, I don’t play it much though. It’s more of a game I’ll play on the train or bus. 
I love the items you get from linking it to ACNH, I just wish you could get special items in pocket camp without having to spend real money on them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 23, 2021)

I’m honestly enjoying this much more than NH. It does annoy me things like 3 hour cooldown when doing fishing for fishing tournament; you can’t just get the event done in one go. Also some furniture costing tickets and backgrounds for your campground ; not to mention no interactions for the player with furniture. But I still like it a lot especially with friends . I like looking at the furniture a lot and collecting them . so impatient for next day fortune cookies that cost with bells. i love the fortune cookies so much.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 23, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I like it, I don’t play it much though. It’s more of a game I’ll play on the train or bus.
> I love the items you get from linking it to ACNH, I just wish you could get special items in pocket camp without having to spend real money on them.


Sounds like something I'd probably do.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



Dunquixote said:


> I’m honestly enjoying this much more than NH. It does annoy me things like 3 hour cooldown when doing fishing for fishing tournament; you can’t just get the event done in one go. Also some furniture costing tickets and backgrounds for your campground ; not to mention no interactions for the player with furniture. But I still like it a lot especially with friends . I like looking at the furniture a lot and collecting them ☺. so impatient for next day fortune cookies that cost with bells. i love the fortune cookies so much.


Depending on how the fishing tourney is done, I can understand a cooldown if it involves multi-player.

The fortune cookies do sound neat.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



Stikki said:


> This. I did give it a go before acnh was released, but I just couldn't LOVE it, you know? I stopped playing after a couple of weeks and went back to NL til acnh dropped.


Fair enough.


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m not a huge fan of all the money grabbing schemes used for it, but it IS playable and enjoyable enough to play without paying if you so desire imo. I kinda just pop in and do whatever events have items I find cute once in a while. Recently have been grinding it again because I’m hoarding up leaf tickets for when Halloween rolls around! It’s a nice way to take up time when I have nothing else better to do lol.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 24, 2021)

Ghoste said:


> I’m not a huge fan of all the money grabbing schemes used for it, but it IS playable and enjoyable enough to play without paying if you so desire imo. I kinda just pop in and do whatever events have items I find cute once in a while. Recently have been grinding it again because I’m hoarding up leaf tickets for when Halloween rolls around! It’s a nice way to take up time when I have nothing else better to do lol.


Makes sense. I just started it, and I'm still kind of confused on everything, but U don't think I will take the game too seriously.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 25, 2021)

I enjoy it. The gameplay loop is more about acquiring furniture and designing your campsite and cabin, so if you enjoy the design aspect of AC, there's a lot to like. There are a lot of terrains and wallpapers/flooring to make just about anything you want. There are some bad elements with micro transactions (the special fortune cookies are basically a lottery), but from a design aspect, it may be the strongest in the series.

The spaces people create are really impressive. Here are a few:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1093832431763742721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418882032902578182

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409835360562008075


----------



## Beanz (Jul 25, 2021)

i dont think my opinion matters that much since i haven't played it a lot. i got pocket camp after it released, i've barely touched it. i deleted and downloaded the game several times and the beginning just bores me. i haven't really given it a proper chance but it just bothers me like everyone else that you have to pay real money for some stuff. i definitely like the game's furniture tho


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 26, 2021)

I really like the game I got it the day it cone out and I am still playing it I like the events and I love the stuff you can put in your campsite


----------



## Meadows (Jul 26, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I enjoy it. The gameplay loop is more about acquiring furniture and designing your campsite and cabin, so if you enjoy the design aspect of AC, there's a lot to like. There are a lot of terrains and wallpapers/flooring to make just about anything you want. There are some bad elements with micro transactions (the special fortune cookies are basically a lottery), but from a design aspect, it may be the strongest in the series.
> 
> The spaces people create are really impressive. Here are a few:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021



ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i dont think my opinion matters that much since i haven't played it a lot. i got pocket camp after it released, i've barely touched it. i deleted and downloaded the game several times and the beginning just bores me. i haven't really given it a proper chance but it just bothers me like everyone else that you have to pay real money for some stuff. i definitely like the game's furniture tho


Every opinion matters ^.^
I completely understand your feelings on the whole microtransactions aspect.


----------



## Giddy (Oct 18, 2021)

I do enjoy the game, mainly getting items that aren't in New Horizons (As far as I know, only started this March) but I do agree that waiting the three hours for tournaments really bothers me. 
I just don't have the free time to go on this game every three hours, and I get to almost the end when I ALMOST get the really cool item but I never do. 
Like just now with this Jack's fishing tournament, thought I was going to get the horoscope thing but I got a rug instead. Definitely wont be up in the next three hours either ;_:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 28, 2021)

My phone can't even run it anymore if that's any indication. Like it's literally not supported anymore when it was before. Any app that does that automatically gets a thumbs down from me. I did get enjoyment out of it before that though. It gets repetitive like any app, but it was nice to decorate the main camping grounds.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 1, 2021)

I find it really cute and it was fun when I played it but I ended up getting really burnt out and I get so overwhelmed when I try playing again. Plus, anything that I want in regards to decorations or outfits costs money which takes a lot of fun out of the game for me. I would like to try playing again sometime soon but I really have no motivation to at the current moment!


----------



## maria110 (Jul 6, 2022)

I finally downloaded it to my phone and while it's cute, I don't think it will replace ACNH or ACNL for me.  I don't really like playing this type of game on a phone.  I didn't like FarmVille either.  I would really rather not have to pay to have a monthly subscription or whatever.  I'm already paying for Nintendo Online.  Too bad the cost of Pocket Camp isn't included in that (as far as I know).


----------



## zarf (Jul 9, 2022)

I played this game back when it launched early in Australia and stuck with it for almost 2 years. I LOVE the variety of items! The music is cute and the ability to swap whatever animals you want in your campsite makes this game special in my eyes. No more having to decide on permanent residents. You can have as many animal friends as you want and they'll always be around to hang out.

I kept up with all the monthly events since launch but at some point I had to skip one of them because I was busy. And then another. And then it got to a point where I realized that I actually don't like the events at all... They feel like a responsibility and the limited time just stressed me out. The fishing tourney is probably the worst because RNG can screw you over by giving you the tiniest fish possible! In the end my FOMO got so bad that I had to stop playing.

Anyway that's just my personal experience. I still think the game's pretty great!! But you need a lot of time or a lot of money to pay your way into getting what you want. Unfortunately I do not have either.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 9, 2022)

I think it's an ok game for a mobile game. I played a little bit of it aftering hearing about how many liked it and people commenting on the items that are on it. I got curious. I didn't spend any money and you don't really need to from what I've seen unless you really want something in particular.
I do feel like it is different enough from NL and ACNH. But NL or ACNH are more worthy of a players time impo.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 10, 2022)

I haven’t played it, but it looks cute. I will definitely keep other people’s reviews in mind.


----------



## Emolga59 (Aug 13, 2022)

I think it's fine for a mobile game. My main problem comes with the fact that many of the newer villagers are acquired by the Gulliver's ship system. I've personally found kudos to usually be hard to obtain, especially when I returned after a sizably long hiatus. The whole crafting mechanic ended up becoming kind of underutilized since we just kept crafting the same things over and over, with the occasional reissue crafting.


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2022)

i’ve had an off-and-on relationship with it since it was released lol, but _pocket camp_ is pretty fun imo! i haven’t played since 2020 as the constant new events and items being released is too overwhelming for me, but it helped scratch that animal crossing itch i had while waiting for _new horizons_ to come out, and it’s overall a decent game. it’s almost exactly what i imagined an animal crossing mobile game would be like tbh haha.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Aug 15, 2022)

Eh. That's the opinion I have at the moment, since I stopped playing a while ago. I was only ever interested in _Pocket Camp_ because I haven't owned or even played any of the REAL _Animal Crossing_ games at that point. Now I own all five of the main games, and I carry around _New Leaf_ with me wherever I go. Kinda renders this mobile game pointless in my eyes. It is nice to see _NL_'s art style present in higher quality in this game, though.


----------



## azurill (Sep 8, 2022)

I go back and forth with it. I will play for awhile and then life will get busy and I will forget about it for awhile . There are some really nice items but I won’t pay for them. I have gotten lucky and able to get some of the nicer items from gifts from friends. It’s one of the games I play while on my break at work.


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 31, 2022)

I just started recently and have been overwhelmed by the sheer number of things to do. My attention span is somewhat limited so I don't really know where to begin. Just want to fill it with a bunch of cats eventually (started with Rosie of course), once I figure out what to do.
I do love the New Horizons crossover items though.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 1, 2022)

I really liked the game when it was first released, before the fortune cookie items became a part of the game.
I'm the kind of person who likes to look through lists of all available items, pick all my favourite must haves, and decorate with those. 
With the fortune cookie items it's no longer possible, so it ends up being like every other mobile game to me: frustrating


----------



## angelcat621 (Nov 5, 2022)

Been playing this game intensely lately. Invited Merry to my campsite and currently maxed friendship. Will have to craft something to raise friendship any further. Now that I've figured out a lot of the game I LOVE it!  So much to do and it's so relaxing. My only quibble is how fast I burn through leaf tickets. I like to alternate between this game and Flutter: Butterfly Sanctuary.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Nov 7, 2022)

I had played it for like two or three days when it first came out...and lost interest fast because of all the time gates to do anything. I have always wanted to give it a second try because it sounds like such a cute little decorating game (and it seems like there is more to do so it isn't like, shaking a tree and waiting three hours to shake it again) from what I hear??? But phone space is an issue and I don't feel ready to uninstall my current mobile game just yet. Maybe one day.


----------



## rapt0r (Nov 7, 2022)

it doesnt work on my phone cuz my phone sucks


----------

